# SpeeCo SpeedPro Status Update



## RichL (Mar 13, 2012)

We would like to give all concerned the latest update on our SpeedPro mechanical log splitter. We have completed extensive testing of the new heat-treated racks and have released them for use in the rework. Replacement kits are now on the way to our national service centers. The service centers will be working to rework all field inventory over the next few weeks. 
Again, we apologize for this longer than expected delay but we wanted to be sure we had this issue resolved completely prior to re-releasing the units to the field. We appreciate everyone's patience and input as we have worked through this issue and are truly excited to have this unique product back on the market.
For any questions regarding SpeedPro, please contact our technical support group by calling 1-800-525-8322 (prompt 2, then 1).
Another update will follow shortly.

Thank you,

SpeeCo, Inc.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2012)

RichL said:


> We would like to give all concerned the latest update on our SpeedPro mechanical log splitter. We have completed extensive testing of the new heat-treated racks and have released them for use in the rework. Replacement kits are now on the way to our national service centers. The service centers will be working to rework all field inventory over the next few weeks.
> Again, we apologize for this longer than expected delay but we wanted to be sure we had this issue resolved completely prior to re-releasing the units to the field. We appreciate everyone's patience and input as we have worked through this issue and are truly excited to have this unique product back on the market.
> For any questions regarding SpeedPro, please contact our technical support group by calling 1-800-525-8322 (prompt 2, then 1).
> Another update will follow shortly.
> ...



An announcement as to when the Speed Pro will be available again? Prying minds want to know...
:big_smile:


----------



## projectsho89 (Mar 13, 2012)

it would logically be AFTER the field inventory is upgraded...


----------



## mesupra (Mar 13, 2012)

The customers of Super Split Kinetic wood splitters would like to inform you that the Made in America SuperSplit machines are still available for purchase. These products have been extensively tested by many AS members for decades with a solid track record of performance & reliability. Replacement parts are available through the factory in Mass. 

Support American Industry, not that kids in china don't need jobs.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2012)

mesupra said:


> The customers of Super Split Kinetic wood splitters would like to inform you that the Made in America SuperSplit machines are still available for purchase. These products have been extensively tested by many AS members for decades with a solid track record of performance & reliability. Replacement parts are available through the factory in Mass.
> 
> Support American Industry, not that kids in china don't need jobs.



Yea... I suppose... But I forgot Mass. was part of the United States... What with their representation and all...
Just sayin...
:msp_wink:


----------



## 3fordasho (Mar 14, 2012)

mesupra said:


> The customers of Super Split Kinetic wood splitters would like to inform you that the Made in America SuperSplit machines are still available for purchase. These products have been extensively tested by many AS members for decades with a solid track record of performance & reliability. Replacement parts are available through the factory in Mass.
> 
> Support American Industry, not that kids in china don't need jobs.




I've been following the Speedpro thread since its inception and would have bought a Speedpro if the local TSC would have bothered to stock one.
Been waiting this out but the needs to be split wood has really piled up. Placed my order for an electric SuperSplit last week. Couldn't wait any longer. Yes higher initial investment but figure when it's time to resell I might get that back. Wish the SS was towable, but I do really think I'll like the peace and quiet of the electric motor.


----------



## Preston (Mar 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yea... I suppose... But I forgot Mass. was part of the United States... What with their representation and all...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_wink:



I have to agree with ya. But whatchaya gonna do about that one they sent out to run for president? What a mess. He says his home state is Michigan, but he from Mass. Still trying to figure that one out. 

But on the splitter, it's good they have worked on a fix instead of just letting the original buyers hang.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 14, 2012)

Preston said:


> I have to agree with ya. But whatchaya gonna do about that one they sent out to run for president? What a mess. He says his home state is Michigan, but he from Mass. Still trying to figure that one out.
> 
> But on the splitter, it's good they have worked on a fix instead of just letting the original buyers hang.



Well? SS is a great machine... Speeco is also a pretty stand up company from what I've seen... 
We'll see what they come up with... But I'll be getting "something" before November... Hope they're not too late!!!


----------



## avalancher (Mar 14, 2012)

I think that Speeco is a pretty good company too, but I sure wish they would do one thing. When they come up with a new product, hand out a few models to folks that are actually using them in a real world situation for six months and listen to what they have to say before launching them out into production.

Their SpeedPro is a good example of this narrow minded approach, right along with the four way head they are marketing for their hydraulic splitters. The thing is a joke, and ten minutes of use will tell you just that. A six month trial in the real world with the SpeedPro could have saved them a ton of money, and some very ticked off customers that dropped a couple grand on the machine just to discover a major problem.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 14, 2012)

When they are available again I'm planning to get one, not really because I need it, just to upset all the holier-than-thee people that have been dumping on them.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## Preston (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the best reason to purchase one I can think of.


----------



## tspot100 (Apr 9, 2012)

*speedpro*

i second that emotion. would love to buy a speedpro but tsc no longer sells em. spoke w speeco friday last and was told they will be re-releasing them to tsc in about a year! do i have to wait that long???? found one machine 1/2hr away but it has not been modified yet. the store didn't know when it would be finished and didn't seem excited that i was willing to buy it. thats tractor supply for you. horrible customer service.
gonna get a hydro unit in the next 2 weeks if the other machine isnt ready...got wood piling up..


----------



## griffonks (Apr 9, 2012)

mesupra said:


> The customers of Super Split Kinetic wood splitters would like to inform you that the Made in America SuperSplit machines are still available for purchase. These products have been extensively tested by many AS members for decades with a solid track record of performance & reliability. Replacement parts are available through the factory in Mass.
> 
> Support American Industry, not that kids in china don't need jobs.



Last I knew Speeco had their factory in Golden, CO. It bothers me that you would post your plug in OP's thread. Start your own.

Sent from my M860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Apr 9, 2012)

griffonks said:


> Last I knew Speeco had their factory in Golden, CO. It bothers me that you would post your plug in OP's thread. Start your own.
> 
> Sent from my M860 using Tapatalk


doesnt bother me.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 9, 2012)

Guess what I saw when stopping at TSC for cart tires?







Editing to make the attachment show up automagically now that I'm not on my phone.

I hadn't even seen this thread before...I just pulled into TSC parked in front of these then said, "Dayum!"


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Guess what I saw when stopping at TSC for cart tires?
> View attachment 232908



Improved editions? Or old editions???


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 9, 2012)

```

```



Hedgerow said:


> Improved editions? Or old editions???



From the rust on them and our lack of rain over the last couple weeks I'd assume they're retrofired units.


----------



## tspot100 (Apr 13, 2012)

where is this store? my local store doesn't carry the speedpro.
i'm in ny


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Apr 13, 2012)

Seen 2 today at TSC they were definately used with what looked like a few new parts , they were marked down to 1499 $ no new ones on the lot. Termite


----------



## philwillmt (Apr 26, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> From the rust on them and our lack of rain over the last couple weeks I'd assume they're retrofired units.



Brand new ones come with free rust too!


----------



## racin_ny (Apr 27, 2012)

tspot100 said:


> where is this store? my local store doesn't carry the speedpro.
> i'm in ny


 There is one at the Batavia NY TSC looks like it has been there a while. Not sure if it has been modified or not.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Aug 22, 2012)

*Doesn't look good...*

I just called Speeco and talked to their rep. According to him, it doesn't look good for the Speedpro. He says "engineering is still looking at it and there is no release date as of yet" and "I would buy a different unit rather than waiting for this one".

I'm just relaying what he told me, I hope he's wrong, as I wanted to get one of these...


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 22, 2012)

SkippyKtm said:


> I just called Speeco and talked to their rep. According to him, it doesn't look good for the Speedpro. He says "engineering is still looking at it and there is no release date as of yet" and "I would buy a different unit rather than waiting for this one".
> 
> I'm just relaying what he told me, I hope he's wrong, as I wanted to get one of these...



If it does get re-released, I bet the price is a little higher this time. :msp_wink:


----------



## tspot100 (Aug 23, 2012)

i didnt wait for them to re-release the speedpro. went to supersplit last week and picked up a splitter ( returned my speedpro a week earlier after a catastrophic rack failure..and yes..it had been updated). interestingly, was in mass visiting family who happen to be 45min from supersplit!
after touring the supersplit shop and talking with the owner(paul), i realized what a dangerous, poorly designed machine the speedpro was... glad it's gone. the supersplit model is very well made and runs great. i finished welding up a tow hitch for easier moving... didnt realize they also make a heavy duty model with 90lb flywheels...


----------



## north1 (Aug 23, 2012)

tspot100 said:


> i didnt wait for them to re-release the speedpro. went to supersplit last week and picked up a splitter ( returned my speedpro a week earlier after a catastrophic rack failure..and yes..it had been updated). interestingly, was in mass visiting family who happen to be 45min from supersplit!
> after touring the supersplit shop and talking with the owner(paul), i* realized what a dangerous*, poorly designed machine the speedpro was... glad it's gone. the supersplit model is very well made and runs great. i finished welding up a tow hitch for easier moving... didnt realize they also make a heavy duty model with 90lb flywheels...



I am making such splitter on what I need to be careful
My splitter is for home use
thanks in advance


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 26, 2012)

*parts*

I have one of these splitters and need a splitter head (the whole piece). Anyone know where to get parts?

thanks.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 27, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I have one of these splitters and need a splitter head (the whole piece). Anyone know where to get parts?
> 
> thanks.



I believe you have to contact SpeedPro directly.


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 27, 2012)

yeah I contacted them today. The told me they won't sell me parts unless I have a proof of purchase from TSC..... what a #### move.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 27, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> yeah I contacted them today. The told me they won't sell me parts unless I have a proof of purchase from TSC..... what a #### move.



So basically, if you bought it second hand, you're screwed. Yea, I'd want to do business with an outfit like that. :msp_angry:


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 27, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> yeah I contacted them today. The told me they won't sell me parts unless I have a proof of purchase from TSC..... what a #### move.



Call them back this time and tell them the rack sheared and cut your hand. And was wondering if you could get some repairs done while you are unable to work. Bet it is a different tone then.


----------



## TFPace (Aug 27, 2012)

*They ain't all bad *

I must have to only SpeePro that has not failed. It ran great before the "mod" was performed and is humming along without problems now. It looks like the DR is coming apart too.:msp_scared:


----------



## BSD (Aug 27, 2012)

TFPace said:


> I must have to only SpeePro that has not failed. It ran great before the "mod" was performed and is humming along without problems now. It looks like the DR is coming apart too.:msp_scared:



other than my bearing failures which killed the brass wear plate mine has been great. it's split about 40 cords so far, no busted teeth and I have a complete spare rack in the garage should something happen to the current one.


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 27, 2012)

I rent one from a guy and Love it, we probably have split 20 cord with it this year. I think they are great splitters aside from the handle coming up to hard if the ram gets stopped. The guy I rent it from had his hand broke by the handle coming up to hard. It is not a big deal, you just have to press and release not try to hold the lever down.

Anyways, I like the splitter and got my own. I thought I found a great deal on one.... then found out I couldn't get parts.


----------



## qweesdraw (Aug 28, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I have one of these splitters and need a splitter head (the whole piece). Anyone know where to get parts?
> 
> thanks.


 There is a tractor supply in Greeley possibly they can order parts for you.
Mtn. View welding in Longmont can fabricate most anything for you.
If you just need some welding done I can help you out.(Lyons)
Mark
(P.S. i doubt you will find a welding shop in Boulder,no TOFU welding rods).


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 28, 2012)

Quees.

Thanks for that, I may call up TSC but I am not expecting them to help out to much. I actually have quite the little shop set up and do a lot of fab work on my trucks so I think I am just going to fab it up myself.

I will rep the hell out of anyone that can send me the measurement of how far the pin on the end of the rack sits from the deck and how far back or forward from that hole the springs are connected. I don't need down to the thousandth or anything, just with a tape measure.

Thanks!


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 28, 2012)

or if anyone can snap some quick photos of the splitter head it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kottonwood (Sep 8, 2012)

well, I got it all fixed up. works like a charm. I have a crew coming in on monday and we will be splitting all day.


----------



## TFPace (Sep 8, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO,

Way to go! Please keep us up to date on your machine.

Tom


----------



## Tap Root (Sep 20, 2012)

*Lightly used Speedpro for sale.*

Bought a Speeco, Speedpro, ( AKA "Bleed-Mo") a year ago from TSC. It was amazingly fast at the beginning. I was really proud of myself for "scoring" on the greatest wood splitter ever. But NO !! In fact I was a complete fool and I was soon "parted from my money". 

After the first cord of wood it never really worked right--sometimes engages, sometimes not. If you talk to it nice, and jiggle it a little, it will tease you into thinking it could work. It does occasionally. Other times the handle kicks up so hard that your wrist could be pulverized if your bones are weak. If this machine were a woman, you would call it a real G.D. #####. But Cussing at it does not help.

In any case it is nearly brand new, kept in barn. Engine probably has less than 10 hours on it. Still has a few of the tags on it. Nice trailer. Good tires. Nice road trailer hitch. Nice Kohler 5.5hp engine. Its worth something, but probably wont split your firewood this season.
It needs a new owner who likes to fix things.

FYI TSC wouldn't take it back after 60 days.
Called Speeco. They said it was probably "broke", and that I just needed to fix it. Said take it to a service center. Said find service center on the web. If its still under warranty they will cover it (they know it's not). I was thinking that maybe they they should just buy it back as it came very close to crippling me and still might if I try to use it again---Company said it would be OK to use it still as the handle is a "momentary engagement" mechanism--and does not need to be pressed continuously- will disengage before it kicks back ( Ha!, you try it).

I'll be looking for that Speeco name next time I buy something. I have a 3 point PTO splitter too with their name on it. It's real slow but it works. Still I might be forced to sell it too because I can't stand to see that name every time I go out for a nice day of wood cutting.

Paid $1700. Sell: Really Freaking Cheap--all offers considered--come and get it or ship anywhere on your dime. Can deliver in Central Indiana or East Cental Illinois. Paypal or cash.
No guarantees of any kind.


----------



## qweesdraw (Sep 20, 2012)

Tap Root said:


> Bought a Speeco, Speedpro, ( AKA "Bleed-Mo") a year ago from TSC. It was amazingly fast at the beginning. I was really proud of myself for "scoring" on the greatest wood splitter ever. But NO !! In fact I was a complete fool and I was soon "parted from my money".
> 
> After the first cord of wood it never really worked right--sometimes engages, sometimes not. If you talk to it nice, and jiggle it a little, it will tease you into thinking it could work. It does occasionally. Other times the handle kicks up so hard that your wrist could be pulverized if your bones are weak. If this machine were a woman, you would call it a real G.D. #####. But Cussing at it does not help.
> 
> ...


 After seeing what Patriot wrote Speeco won't even sell you parts if you aren't the original owner.
You might want to get it repaired first.
I bet speedpro owners would like to sell the folks at Speeco some used cars i have had in the past for such crappy customer service!


----------



## tspot100 (Sep 21, 2012)

you are being given the run around from speeco. they sent out a service bullitin stating anyone with a speedpro(original owner) can reuturn their splitter at any time for a FULL refund. i also loved my speedpro when i first got it home..it was poorly designed and poor quality when comp[ared to my new supersplit...






they took mine back after 6months. 


Tap Root said:


> Bought a Speeco, Speedpro, ( AKA "Bleed-Mo") a year ago from TSC. It was amazingly fast at the beginning. I was really proud of myself for "scoring" on the greatest wood splitter ever. But NO !! In fact I was a complete fool and I was soon "parted from my money".
> 
> After the first cord of wood it never really worked right--sometimes engages, sometimes not. If you talk to it nice, and jiggle it a little, it will tease you into thinking it could work. It does occasionally. Other times the handle kicks up so hard that your wrist could be pulverized if your bones are weak. If this machine were a woman, you would call it a real G.D. #####. But Cussing at it does not help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tap Root (Sep 28, 2012)

*Speeco reply*



tspot100 said:


> you are being given the run around from speeco. they sent out a service bullitin stating anyone with a speedpro(original owner) can reuturn their splitter at any time for a FULL refund. i also loved my speedpro when i first got it home..it was poorly designed and poor quality when comp[ared to my new supersplit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent your message to Speeco. They replied in writing that NO RECALL on the Speedpro splitter has now, or ever, been made. Did you take it back to Speeco or the place you bought it?


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 28, 2012)

Tap Root said:


> I sent your message to Speeco. They replied in writing that NO RECALL on the Speedpro splitter has now, or ever, been made. Did you take it back to Speeco or the place you bought it?



Send them this:



> The SpeedPro Log Splitter is currently not available for sale. Should the SpeedPro become available for sale, availability information will be provided.
> 
> Thank you.



Ask them what they call it, just "Discontinued"?


----------



## daleeper (Sep 28, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Send them this:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask them what they call it, just "Discontinued"?



I'm guessing "Withdrawn" from the market voluntarily.

I stopped at my "local" (80 miles away) TSC last week, and they indicated that the splitters were not yet released for sale again yet. It would leave me with the indication they may fix them and bring them back out, but I'm sure that the store employees are not fully in the loop either. What others have said on this thread would give me the idea that Speeco is done with them, so only time will tell. 

Too bad some folks had to do the product testing for them at their own cost. I would have loved to have one, even a broken one, as it would beat starting from scratch. I love the principle, and supersplit has proven it can work.

I was saving my pennies, just didn't have enough time to get them all collected for the speedpro. It'll take more time to get enough of them for the supersplit.


----------



## tspot100 (Sep 30, 2012)

i didnt say "recall". i said a service bullitin. i saw both bullitins at my repair shop. they WILL take it back. i was told by a speeco rep that i had up to a year to return it for a full refund. i took it back to tsw of purchase.








Tap Root said:


> I sent your message to Speeco. They replied in writing that NO RECALL on the Speedpro splitter has now, or ever, been made. Did you take it back to Speeco or the place you bought it?


----------



## salto_jorge (Sep 30, 2012)

*Remember to tighten the 4 screws holding the brass wear plate to the push head*

Remember to tighten the 4 screws holding the brass wear plate to the push head !

Mine came loose allowing wood fragments to get caught in the gap and jammed the head on the stainless plate.

This will cause the tapped holes in the head to get out of round and make a real mess of things including the brass wear plate.

Salto


----------



## salto_jorge (Sep 30, 2012)

*SpeedPro*

It is true that the product is no longer Sold. I never heard that it was recalled just no longer being sold by the vendor.

Maybe TSC decided to longer sell it, I believe they were the only company selling the SpeedPro, could have been a product made just for them.

So if they are no longer sold ask TSC why.


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 1, 2012)

salto_jorge said:


> It is true that the product is no longer Sold. I never heard that it was recalled just no longer being sold by the vendor.
> 
> Maybe TSC decided to longer sell it, I believe they were the only company selling the SpeedPro, could have been a product made just for them.
> 
> So if they are no longer sold ask TSC why.



I had asked at mine, they said Speeco was having mechanical issues with them.


----------



## Wids (Oct 14, 2012)

*Repair ideas for Tap Root*



Tap Root said:


> Bought a Speeco, Speedpro, ( AKA "Bleed-Mo") a year ago from TSC. It was amazingly fast at the beginning. I was really proud of myself for "scoring" on the greatest wood splitter ever. But NO !! In fact I was a complete fool and I was soon "parted from my money".
> 
> After the first cord of wood it never really worked right--sometimes engages, sometimes not. If you talk to it nice, and jiggle it a little, it will tease you into thinking it could work. It does occasionally. Other times the handle kicks up so hard that your wrist could be pulverized if your bones are weak. If this machine were a woman, you would call it a real G.D. #####. But Cussing at it does not help.
> 
> ...




I picked up a refurb DR and had issues like you mentioned on your SpeedPro. I know they aren't the same machine, but all of these kinetic machines are pretty close in the way they engage. After weeks of back and forth on the phone with DR and parts sent my direction, videos and pictures sent back and forth, even got the engineers involved, I found the issue today. If the SpeeCo version is anything like the DR under the hood, you should have 2 pins, one for the handle and the other for the engagement assembly. Check the engagement assembly pin to see if it's bent (you'll have to take it out). That was their suggestion, and it was indeed bent....however that didn't solve the problem, just helped a little. The main issue was the engagement roller (what pushes the rack into the pinion) bolt was bent and you will NEVER see it without taking it all apart and taking the bolt out. I put in a new bolt and viola, it finally works like it was supposed to (and yeah, it was shipped to me like that, but it was a refurb, probably threw a new rack and pinion on, painted it, and out the door). I have to give kudos to DR though, those guys bent over backwards to get this thing running right, including sending me 2 rack and pinions and new engagement assembly. I actually went out and bought a SpeeCo 15 ton on clearance to keep splitting while my new kinetic was down in the garage, those 15 ton units are actually pretty fast with an 8 second cycle time! But I'm thrilled to have my Rapidfire up and splitting instead of grinding rack and pinions into shavings. I'm actually in IL....curious as to if you still want to sell it and what you would take.


----------

